# m4a89td pro/usb3 MEMOK prob.



## rhodes132 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello, i am building a computer and i am having problems trying to get it to boot.  The components i have are: AMD phenom II x6 1090T ; Asus m4a89td pro/usb3 ; wd sata 6.0 hd ; 650 W corsair power supply ; 4g x 2 ddr3 g skill memory ; sapphire 6870 vga ; cool master storm scout case.
 Problem: i start up computer and the MEMOK! led light is lit up and wont go away, and nothing will show on screen. (and used the memok function and light still stays on)
    I used the little speaker and it gave me the memory not detected beeping sequence. (which is beep.. beep beep...)
Attempts:
  1) Made sure the memory was seated correctly and in right slots.
  2) All the fans and other electrical things were working properly (so thinking my psu is good)(this includes graphics card, heatsink and all case fans, hd and cdrom)
  3)Took cmos battery out for a few min and put it back in
  4) Reinstalled CPU (also checked for any bent pens and if plastic film was still on and all looked well)
  5) didnt clamp the cpu heatsink just incase that made it too tight on cpu (read on a forum that fixed problem before)
  6) booted with no graphics card installed
  7) tried just putting one stick in the different slots (read the manual and put the memory where it needed to be to begin with)
    Also, i tried various of different memories including one on the QVL thats in motherboard manual.

If anyone has any idea what it could be i'de greatly appreciate it and any hints i can get as i just spent about 1300$ and cant seem to get it to work which is very frustrating!


----------



## kolbykallweit (Feb 10, 2011)

*Same Problem*

I'm having the exact same problem as you. I have the exact same motherboard and CPU. I got the sapphire 6850 graphics but that clearly isn't making a difference. I've also tried it with a old PCI-Express graphics card and still nothing will show up on the screen. I've tried two separate monitors as well.  

I've tried several of the things you have but lost a lot of hope after I read this post.

If anybody has a fix I think both of us would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## rhodes132 (Feb 10, 2011)

I found the problem.. its the motherboard. I talked to some guy that builds lots of computers and told me that asus has gone to crap and that most their motherboards are defective. so he recommended a msi motherboard so went and bought it and put it in and computer works perfect now =)


----------



## LDNL (Feb 10, 2011)

rhodes132 said:


> I found the problem.. its the motherboard. I talked to some guy that builds lots of computers and told me that asus has gone to crap and that most their motherboards are defective. so he recommended a msi motherboard so went and bought it and put it in and computer works perfect now =)



"Simple BIOS Upgrade For Six-core Activation
ASUS’ M4 Series motherboard is ready for the AMD® Phenom™ II X6 processors. To enable 6-core CPU and achieve maximum performance, users simply need to update the BIOS of their existing M4 Series."

Theres your problem... and Asus is a great company.


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 10, 2011)

bios update FTW


----------



## kolbykallweit (Feb 10, 2011)

This might be a newb question, but this is my first build... how can I update the bios if I can't even get video output?


----------



## paulharrison123 (Feb 10, 2011)

you use a processor that is compatible with the board


----------



## kolbykallweit (Feb 10, 2011)

Ouch... I was afraid of that. Unfotunately I don't just have chips laying around. No other options?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 10, 2011)

That's my board and runs my 1090T like a champ, has done from day 1. The only probs I have had was a "new cpu installed" message every boot, turns out I had slightly bent a pin on the processor when mounting my rather heavy A70 Cooler. I bent the pin back into place, prayed  and it's been sweet ever since. (Recently needed a clean though as some dust had got in somewhere causing a problematic stutter in games)

Remember it has onboard graphics as well so you could try booting with that. There is an jumper on the RTC as well which can be removed as well as removing the battery. Also, make sure the switches on the board are turned to off so that no onboards lights are permanently lit when it boots up (these are turbo overclocker and core unlocker) and as far as the memok feature goes, have you tried holding it in for a few seconds whilst powered on....this will then run through checks on the memory to verify its compatability.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2011)

first off the 1090T is supported by that board from the first BIOS something else is the issue




rhodes132 said:


> I found the problem.. its the motherboard. I talked to some guy that builds lots of computers and told me that asus has gone to crap and that most their motherboards are defective. so he recommended a msi motherboard so went and bought it and put it in and computer works perfect now =)



tell some guy to do a bit more research about asus boards and MSI ones

they are so shitty there is a club for everyone who toasted there highest end mobo

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/770915-i-toasted-my-msi-890fx-gd70.html

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1559489

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1524927

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=514092

i hate people like this if any company has gone to shit on components its MSI


----------

